# Charlotte, NC routes



## floresb (Aug 29, 2005)

I'll be in Charlotte for a few days and wanted to know if there are any good routes that are available from the downtown area. I'll be there over the Labor Day weekend so morning traffic should not be a big issue. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Try some of the links to local clubs from www.southeasterncycling.com/nc.html. Sometimes local clubs will post maps.


----------



## fire262 (Aug 29, 2006)

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/cltroadcycling/


THIS LINK WILL GET YOU SOME ANSWERS


----------

